# Prescription for Heartgard



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I order a lot of my regular pet stuff on-line. The once monthly Heartgard chewables could be bought a lot cheaper that way, but you have to have a prescription from your vet. Are most vets willing to give you a prescription so you can buy it from somewhere else rather them? I desperately need to save money where I can, but I hesitate to irritate my vet, since we have always had a really good relationship and I need to keep it that way.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

My vet did give me a script so I could buy online. But now I've been using an online store that does not require prescriptions - Vet Meds for Pets - Popular pet medication brands at discount prices I have checked their stuff and it's the same, been using it for a few years now and my dogs still hw test negative every year.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I get a prescription for it as my vet doesn't carry the plain Heartgard, just the Plus. Some vets will charge for the prescription and others won't. Don't hold your breath on getting one if your vet does carry it.

If you do order off the internet, be very sure to order from a mainstream site as there are a lot of unscrupulous sites that will sell you fake meds.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I use Ivomec from the feed store. It's a lot cheaper and no perscription necessary.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

personally I have always used Discount Pet Supplies & Medication Pharmacy Care RX (just in case I screwed the link up it's petsupplyexpress.com) They are quick to ship, don't require a RX, and are very cheap. Shipping is a flat rate I believe it got raised to 4.99 per order and their stuff has always worked great. I have used their wormers, heartguard, as well as frontline. It gets to you quickly and they are really good with customer service. One order hadn't gotten to me after 2 weeks and without any hassle they immediately shipped out another order that I got within just a few days. A few weeks later the original box showed up not sure what happened and I emailed them and was told don't worry about it just to keep it for the inconveniance.


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

My vet encourages me to order my meds online if I can as it is cheaper. He is great when it comes to expenses. I order it online and he then approves it for the company to ship. It works great.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Are these places safe?

I can say that for HW, if your pet tests positive and you have your vet information that you bought the preventative from them, I believe (double check) the company will pay for HW treatment. 

I will buy from places like KV Vet or Dr. Foster/Smith for Rx meds if they are cheaper. If it is a lot cheaper than the vet office, they are cool with it, if it's just a bit cheaper, I don't bother. I also get some Rx meds from the pharmacy if they are on those $4 med lists. HW I am really careful with.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had excellent luck with Pets Megastore for various dog products. Before the supplier prohibited them exporting Interceptor to the US, I always bought my HW meds from them with excellent results. Now my vet matches the lowest US prices I can find (she also writes scripts to help me save money for other meds).

Anyway, their Heartgard for large breeds is US$36.82 for 6 months and their Heartgard Plus for large breeds is US$63.76 for 12 months and US$32.33 for 6 months.

Shipping is approximately US$5.00 and free for orders over approximately US$100.
Heartgard regular chews : Pets Megastore discount medical supplies for pets
for the prevention of heartworm and intestinal worms. : Pets Megastore discount medical supplies for pets
Pets Megastore : Discount Pet Vet Supplies discount medical supplies for pets


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

JKlatsky said:


> I use Ivomec from the feed store. It's a lot cheaper and no perscription necessary.


Me too. One vial lasts my 2 dogs and my moms 1 dog until it expires, which is usually 3 yrs, for around $40. That is a huge savings!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Doctors Foster & Smith www.drsfostersmith.com ships meds free.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Jean, I was curious about that. Did PetMeds.com and our older dog just got done with treatment, and supposedly, from what I was getting, Heartguard and such is (sp) guaranteed if from your vet, because we have it now and if our dogs ever test positive we don't pay for treatment. But ion Gizmo's case, PetMeds doesnt offer that same thing, and the copmpany doesn't have to when sold third party when it's not a vet? They wouldn't cover ours, and we had our paperwork.... So now I just pay more for it to get through my vet directly... safer that way


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, and with the backup on Immiticide...and cost and scariness of HW treatment (about $700 for my foster)...I think of it as insurance. Other stuff I'll buy online. 

Also be sure if you use Ivomec/Ivermectin that you don't have any mixes or dogs with the MDR1 mutation - right?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

So what is the final scoop on hw preventative now. It used to be that you needed a prescription...but now I'm seeing it online without one needed...I saw it sold at a pet event...I think it's even popping up in stores...

Is a prescription from vet just a nonissue anymore??


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

vetmedforpets.com no RX needed! Good prices....just ordered interceptor...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Myamom said:


> So what is the final scoop on hw preventative now. It used to be that you needed a prescription...but now I'm seeing it online without one needed...I saw it sold at a pet event...I think it's even popping up in stores...
> 
> Is a prescription from vet just a nonissue anymore??





> *Manufacturer’s Guarantee*
> The manufacturer’s of Interceptor, Heartgard, Sentinel, and Advantage Multi guarantee their products, * when sold through a veterinary hospital*, to prevent heartworm disease if used once each month, year-round.
> 
> If your pet has been given heartworm preventative in compliance with the manufacturer’s guarantee and your pet contracts heartworm disease, the manufacturer will pay for the heartworm disease diagnosis and treatment.


MVH Heartworm Preventative

I don't know! :help: But it's one I am holding out on buying at the vet office.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Yeah, and with the backup on Immiticide...and cost and scariness of HW treatment (about $700 for my foster)...I think of it as insurance. Other stuff I'll buy online.
> 
> Also be sure if you use Ivomec/Ivermectin that you don't have any mixes or dogs with the MDR1 mutation - right?


Correct. But you should also not be using Heartguard or other Ivermectin based medication if your dog has this problem. If your dog has been doing well on Heartguard without difficulty, it's fairly safe to assume that Ivomec won't cause any difficulties as long as you are dosing properly. 

The generally used measurement of 1cc/100lbs of the 1% solution covers not only Heartworm prevention but also intestinal parasites. It should not be used on a Heartworm positive dog. People who prefer to only cover Heartworm prevention, or have concerns about possible sensitivity will usually dilute the solution further to get the dosage used in Heartguard. (This usually around 25%, so .25cc/100lb)

This is a good breakdown I found of the math involved on this site. It checks with what I was told by friends of mine at UF's vet school...
Using Cattle Ivermectin with Dogs - Diesel Forum - TheDieselStop.com


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Forgot this was a thread about Heartgard! I have mixes and have not tested Bella for the mutation, and use Interceptor, which also covers worms. They say the small amount used for HW prevention won't push that mutation, but I'm not going to push it (no Immodium either).


----------

